# When I asked...Whats the worst that could happen....



## Jim Thompson

I was told that we could have shut her down for good....

Ok so what is the second worst that could happen?  

We lost it all...everything...I mean it all.

Ok so here we go.  We need 3000 members by tomorrow  We will be working on a lot of stuff over the next week or so (season is starting Saturday and we of course will be gone!!)  

Thanks for sticking by us folks and lets roll again.

Jim


----------



## Toliver

*What!!?*

But I was at the last chapter!!  Now I'll never know how it ended!!!


----------



## Woody

I guess we'll find out how much dead weight we were carrying on the old board? (people who signed on just once to sell/buy -- or signed on and never came back?)

I feel like we will regain the people that made us click. --- Somebody needs to stand behind HT2 when he finds out he lost 10,000 posts.


----------



## stumpman

Woody we need a firearms and shooting forum it went away !


----------



## HuntinTom

*Jim...*

We can't even kill Phil's thread let alone the whole board!


----------



## Howard Roark

Tom,

that is the thread that brought the board down.


----------



## Bucky T

*Wow!!!*

At least I made it to a 1000 post when this thing crashed!!!

Good to be back.  Hope I get to keep coming back!!

Tommy


----------



## Jim Thompson

I may be missing one or 2, but I think we have them all back on.

jim


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Where's EL LOCO GRINGO?

Anyone seen him???


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Come to think of it, HT hitting 10000 made it crash last time.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

You know, I realize they weren't much, but I had been intending to copy the hunting stories I had written here to give to my grandson when he got older.

Guess I'll have to jest tell 'em all over again.


----------



## Toliver

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> You know, I realize they weren't much, but I had been intending to copy the hunting stories I had written here to give to my grandson when he got older.
> 
> Guess I'll have to jest tell 'em all over again.




Well you're kinda old now.  You sure you can still remember them?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Thanks, TO! You sure know how to make a feller feel better 'bout growin' old!

But let me tell you, after the meanl I just had, you ain't botherin' me none!

Debbie decided that I could restart the diet Monday! 

We had homemade biscuit, garlic mashed taters, fried chicken livers, okra & tomatoes and for dessert a big ole bowl of butter pecan ice cream!!!

You can't make this old feller feel bad tonight!!!


----------



## WildBuck

I thought you'all had kicked me out and took on a new image because i was'nt posting enough.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> We had *homemade biscuit, garlic mashed taters, fried chicken livers, okra & tomatoes and for dessert a big ole bowl of butter pecan ice cream!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it...you're killing me. That sure beats the heck out of my rice cake!!!


----------



## hpurvis

Who was El Gingo Loco or who was Loco or something.


----------



## Southwoods

*Hello everybody!!!*

Ya'll mind me being back???

I tried getting on this morning and my heart sank...

I'm sure glad to see this back up and running.

HEY ANYBODY KNOW WHO KILLED THE "THREAD KILLER" BY ANY CHANCE?


----------



## hpurvis

*Jeff*

How is the BP doing?


----------



## Meriwether Mike

They finally found a way to kill the thread that would not die!


----------



## Handgunner

*I'm glad to be back...*

After missing yesterday due to family things, and today the site being down, I was wonderin "wha-hoppened" ~*in my best chinest accent*~

Glad to see everyone back here...  And like Woody said, we need to form a support group for HT2...  He ain't gonna be happy.


----------



## cowboyron

*Wake me up*

I feel like I'm in a dream. My gosh this will take some getting use to.

 Who am I, where am i, and who the heck are you.

Oh by the way my name is cowboyron I'm new to this forum, this is my first post......Sure looks like a good place to hang out though.


----------



## Duff

No thank you guys for gettings us up and running again. Talking about losing your best friend.


----------



## hawklady

*Anything we can do to help?*

I'm pretty good with data recovery, SQL and databases, and might as well put all that digital forensics training to work.  If you have a backup of the board prior to the big crash, I might be able to recover at least some of the cool stories and information into text files if nothing else.

Thanks for doing all that work to get us back up.  Losing all that great material hurts, but it's better than the alternative of not having Woody's around at all!


Hawklady (formerly birdbrain, but I changed the name to match the one I use everywhere else now)


----------



## loouuii

*Wow*

New look. Glad the board is back


----------



## Kansashunter

Oops I thought this was the thread killer


----------



## HT2

*K..........*

You got me on that one............

Got my attention.........


----------



## Kansashunter

*Ht2*

Don't ever forget where you came from. Remember to old days of crashes and thread killers.


----------



## HT2

*K...........*

Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's about time for a "CRASH"!!!!!!!!!!   

I'M WAITIN' AND EXPECTING IT TO HAPPEN ANY MOMENT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

